# Outside storage bin/cabinet plan



## kenyabob (Jul 12, 2012)

I want to make an outdoor storage area to house a firepit and a weber grill, both of which simply sit outside right now underneath some covers. I finally found a site that has some outdoor cabinets, which look pretty promising, albeit a bit big — 

http://binsolutions.ca/gallery/

I want to build something like this, however, I was thinking I would probably make a 2x4 frame, and then put in the vertical boards. Anyone have a guess what size boards they used for the sides, top?

I do pretty well when I follow someone elses instructions, and this is the first time I will try and build something from a photo alone. Some help would be greatly appreciated.

Here is a specific image for what I was thinking:
http://binsolutions.ca/media/trash-storage/Trash-storage-largeB60.jpg


----------



## NyhtRyder (Jul 8, 2012)

This appears to be some 1x6 t&g Cedar


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 on the picture looking like 1x6 stock.

You do not state your location, so not clear if you need to consider snow/ice load.

2x4 for the frame is adequate. For the sides you could use cedar panelling.

For the top, "it depends" on the depth, the angle and whether snow / ice loads will be relevant. I would think 1x stock as a minimum.

Have to give some consideration for the door framing. Go to a store which sells sheds to get a look for how the commercial shed doors are constructed.


----------



## kenyabob (Jul 12, 2012)

Im in Portland, so the only thing to consider is rain. That said, this will be on the outside edge of a currently existing covered area. The rain still does come in though a few feet depending on wind.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

Do not use T & G for your side panels. The movement of the wood will cause you more headaches then it is worth. Any decent lumber could be used (depending on your pocket book), but shiplap your vertical boards to allow for seasonal movement. If you don't like that you could use plywood and fasten the boards on to the plywood for effect and leave a space to allow the wood to expand and contract with the seasons.


----------



## kenyabob (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you have any images as examples for this?


----------



## kenyabob (Jul 12, 2012)

Would it make any difference if I were to paint the entire thing inside and out? Would moisture be far less an issue then?


----------

